# PaulS Shop



## PaulS (Jan 12, 2011)

Here's where I hang out - if I'm hiding from the rigors of being retired!

Enco Surface Grinder - 6 x 12 mag base
Grizzly 4016 Lathe
Industrial Hobbies Mill
Grizzly Saw
Tall roll-around cart with grinders that can be wheeled outside when necessary!


----------



## lazylathe (Jan 12, 2011)

Which catalogue uses your workshop for tool shoots??

Man i wish i was retired!!! :big:
I want to come and hang out with you for a few months! :

Everything has it's place and it is all organized so neatly!
My workshop stays neat after i tidy it and then within 15 minutes looks like a bomb exploded!!

Andrew


----------



## PaulS (Jan 12, 2011)

Andrew

I feel your pain! 
Cleanup is definitely a bad word, but, a choice nevertheless! I don't get to keep it this way all the time!

Paul


----------



## deere_x475guy (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks like a great place to be. Nice job on the diamond tipped holders for the surface grinder....I made my own also.


----------



## agmachado (Jan 14, 2011)

Paul,

Very cool !!!

Alexandre


----------



## PaulS (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments guys!

"Tool Shoot".......no, not what I had in mind!
Actually, I do keep in mind that portion of the grandchildren who fall in the category of being "under 4ft."!!
Just a personal view point, but, I don't really want to create any idea that a shop is "forbidden area". You just never know who will become interested in what I do!
Of course, when the visitors come, it's time to "supervise", and monitor - the time is about the visitors!
Being retired, I do choose the times (when I'm alone!) to make the chips fly. And, then, when done for the day, I'll clean up and make things tidy again.

And yes, making tooling is fun! 

Paul


----------



## shoprat (Jan 15, 2011)

hi paul
 nice looking shop!good place to hang out. i am interested in the surface grinder,how do you like it?
any complaints? thanks shoprat


----------



## PaulS (Jan 15, 2011)

shoprat,

No complaints on the surface grinder. 
It is a manual, so, if one has ever used automatic feed, that can be very different! A .020" stepover on a 3" piece equals a lot of passes!

For my use, I chose not to have to take the chance on having to rebuild an old machine, and estimating what actual use I would have for the machine. I'm retired, not in business, and that's the choice I made.

Don't know how this brand would ultimately compare to others of similar style, but, I've not had any reason to re-visit my original decision.

Paul


----------



## 1hand (Jan 15, 2011)

I dig a shop with a view!!!! Nice setup.

I have 12 stairsteps between me and the light of day! 

Matt


----------

